# putins pike ?



## earl60446 (Jul 29, 2013)

Vladmir Putin
Russian president or whatever he is is claiming he caught this northern pike, which he says weighs 46 lbs. What say ye, TINBOATS members. I say NO WAY, maybe 30 lbs, it is kinda big around the middle but not all that long. Maybe stuffed full of sinkers like the scumbag fishing guide here in Kankakee trying to win a fishing tournament did.
Tim


----------



## Jim (Jul 29, 2013)

no way that is more than 20 pounds.

But this one (not sure if the same fish) is nice.........

https://gawker.com/vladimir-putin-catches-kisses-the-biggest-pike-ever-944928191


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe it's measured in Putin Pounds?


----------



## Johny25 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here are a few pics of the Idaho state record that was broken again about a year and a half ago for some comparison. This is a true 40 pound pike for comparison measuring 51.5 inches with a girth of 24". So I would say Putins is around 25 pounds and no more than 30 tops


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Aug 22, 2013)

I also didn't think it was anywhere near the size they said it was, maybe 20-22lbs


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 22, 2013)

Typical politicians, they gotta lie about everything. 

I remember reading about that old north korea leader claiming that the first time he played golf, he shot under par and had 3 hole in ones, a regular prodigy. He also of course had "witnesses" if they knew what was good for them.

Tim


----------



## DrNip (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326972#p326972 said:


> earl60446 » 33 minutes ago[/url]"]Typical politicians, they gotta lie about everything.
> 
> I remember reading about that old north korea leader claiming that the first time he played golf, he shot under par and had 3 hole in ones, a regular prodigy. He also of course had "witnesses" if they knew what was good for them.
> 
> Tim



This is true. He was playing put-put.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Aug 22, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326981#p326981 said:


> DrNip » 22 Aug 2013, 12:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=326972#p326972 said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 25, 2013)

Hmmm,,,,, maybe there is just something lost in translation. 21 kilograms equals 46 pounds?


----------

